# my progress record



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

here are a few pics of me today i weigh close to 19st now and iam now going to start dieting, i have only dieted once before and i weighed 18 and half st but was about 32% bf i managed to cut down to 17 and half stone and got down to 20% bf but i felt i lost too much muscle (i think i lost too much weight too fast) to i bulked up again training like a powerlifter and got up to 19st but my bf only went up to 24%, i have started dieting again and started doing cardio 3 to 4 times a week and iam now at about 23% bf (according to my callipers) and as you can see most of my fat is around my midsection





































i will post up my diet and training later on when i have more time, i have never really stook to a cutting phase before so this time i hope to keep it up (as you can see got a long way to go).

by the way iam totally natural and always have been (not against using gear just cant afford it and my wife wouldnt like it very much)

thanks for looking and i hope to learn lots of new info on dieting and cutting

Adam


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

nice one on uploading the pics mate! its always the first step!

aye if you can tell us ya current diet and training when ya got time that'd be good!

by the size of your arms now i think we can turn you into a beast and get some good mass on you!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah well done mate, post up as much information as you can and you will get good advice.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Congrats on postin your pics, takes some balls I reckon:beer:

Lin


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

You have a solid base to build on. Like said above...the sooner you get up your stats the sooner you can make the changes your looking for...The answers are here...nice work on uploading pics...it will help in the future when asking for critques


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

now i have a bit of time i will post up my diet havnt had any time yet this weekend to do anything as i have been away with 1 of my dogs competing in weight pulling.

7am- porridge made with semi-skimmed milk (normally would have a protein drink too but have run out)

10am 6 eggs boiled only 2 yolkes

12:30- 150g tuna in sunflower oil (drained weight)

15:00- 150g tuna again

18:00- normally either chicken or steak with a large salad or some times a jacket potato or tuna and pasta

22:00- protein drink and sometimes some cottage cheese if i have some

thats basically what i have every day i dont have many carbs as they effect me a lot so need to keep them as low as possible but as i get further into my diet i will work out how much i need


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

weighed my self today iam now 18st 1 lbs and iam 5ft 11,

today i trained shoulders and traps then did cardio

seated shoulder press 4 sets 15 to 20 reps 30 seconds rest between sets

side lateral raises 3 sets 15 reps 30 seconds rest between

front raises 3 sets 15 reps 30 seconds rest between

shoulder shrugs 4 sets 12 to 15 reps 30 seconds rest between

20 mins on running machine

10 mins on cross trainer

10 mins on stationery bike

and thats it for today i concentrated on cardio today thats why i did such a fast high rep shoulder workout


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Add green veg to your meals mate. Like 12:30 and the later meal... add brocoli or green beans.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

what times do you train dude? then we can tweak your diet, it may also be worth taking a look at yetimans progress thread, hes got a good one going!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

hi ya i train between 20:30 and 22:00

just bought some frozen veg to steam in the microwave its got brocoli carrots and sweetcorn i will add it to my tuna at 12:30 and 15:00

thanks for advice:beer:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

i would get some carbs in after you train then mate!

your body will be pretty low on energy after training and the first thing it will do its use the protein for energy which is a waste


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

also have a shake post workout with a banana or something


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

wednesday this is what i did

flat bench press 4 sets 12 to 15 reps

cable incline flyes 4 sets 12 to 15 reps

machine chest press 4 sets 12 to 15 reps

then did 20 mins on running machine

10 mins on cross trainer

10 mins on bike

friday i cycled to work which is only 10 mins mostly down hill there but i cycled back home too which is 20 mins all up hill cycle

and today i have been on a 2 hour walk with one of my dogs and am hoping to hit the gym later for a full weights session.

did my bodyfat reading and am now down to 20% body fat so have lost about 3% i will get some more pics up soon but i cant see much of a difference my self my stomache is a bit smaller but thats about all i can notice but if im loosing fat thats all that matters to (me for now) and advice is very welcome and thanks to mrdaveyk and AdamL for advice so far it all helps


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

in where are talking mass mate try bringing the reps down to about 5-7, 10 at most

theres of course arguments for and against this but 12 - 15 is about overkill, less reps more weight


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i have always trained 6 to 10 reps at most but now iam trying to cut up i thought higher reps would be better plus never really trained higher reps so might shock my body into growing a little


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

didnt get to gym today i didnt eat enough so didnt have enough energy will be going in morning instead


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

managed to get out of bed and get to gym this morning

trained legs and did cardio

leg extensions 4 sets 15,12,12,10 reps

hack squat 4 sets 15,12,12,12 reps

leg press 4 sets 12,12,12,10

ham curls 4 sets 12,12,10,10

leg extensions 2 sets 10,8 reps

standing calf raises 4 sets 15,15,12,12

then did 30 mins on bike

then did another 4 sets of calf raises

legs are like jelly now


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

nice one buddy

aye do what works with you mate

looks like you ruined ya legs today, keep it up boyo!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

my legs still feel like jelly today (it feels good) i think im going to start to stick to my diet totally now (i havnt been that good at weekends) so hopefully i will start to look even better in a few weeks time.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

tuesdays session was like this

chest and shoulders

incline dumbell press 4 sets 15,12,12,10

high cable flyes 4 sets 12,12,12,12 (chest felt like it was on fire at this point as i was having minimul rest between stes)

hammer machine press 3 sets 12,10,10

seated shoulder press 4 sets 15,12,12,12

side lateral raises 3 sets 12,12,12

front raises 3 sets 12,12,12

then did 20 mins on running machine

then 15 mins on cross trainer

wednesday i did back inc traps

pulldowns 4 sets 15,12,12,12

machine rows 4 sets 12,12,12,12

close grip pulldowns 3 sets 12,12,12

straight arm pulldowns 3 sets 15,12,12

seated shoulder shrugs 4 sets 15,12,12,12

machine shrugs 3 sets 12,10,10

then i did 25 mins on bike

i think iam going to start carb cycling now i ahve noticed that if i have a meal which is a bit higher in fat and carbs i look a lot better i look more pumped and a bit more defined


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

got up this morning at 5:30 and went on a 40 minuite bike ride with dogs before breakfast, hopefully will get to gym tonight.

here are a couple of new pics just to keep a check on any progress i think my chest is lookin a tiny bit better


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

saturday went to gym at 9am did biceps and triceps

rope extensions 4 sets 15,12,12,10

close grip bench press 4 sets 10,10,8,8

tricep kickbacks 3 sets 10,10,10

tricep pulldowns 4 sets 12,12,10,8

dumbell curls 4 sets 15,12,12,12,

ez bar preacher curls 4 sets 12,12,12,12

then did 25 mins on stationery bike


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

today got up at 5:15 went for a 1hr 15 min walk on empty stomache

then tonight have been on an other 1 hr walk

had very little carbs today and iam well knackered


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

tuesday was a bad day did no training at all and it was my wifes b'day so didnt eat so good either.

wednesday got up at 5:15 and went on a 1hr 15 min walk eat clean all day and had very little carbs trained chest

incline bench press 4 sets 12,10,10,8 then did a drop set

pec dec 4 sets 12,12,12,12

then did high cable flyes superset with dips 3 sets 12 reps for cable flyes and 6 reps for dips

then did 30 mins on bike

thursday got up at 5:15 and went on a 1hr 15 min walk

today had a high carb day trained legs

squats 4 sets 15,12,10,10 then did drop set 12,10,10

leg press 4 sets 12,12,12,10

leg extensions 3 sets 12,12,12

standing calf raises 4 sets 12,10,10,10

then did 30 mins on cross trainer last 15 mins was HIT training


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Adam,

Just read through this, I think it's great how honest you're being in your journal, you seem really keen which is a great starting point! Once you start seeing results I reckon it will spur you on more.

All the best!

Also check out yetiman's journal, I think that would help give you direction!!!

Kate x


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

theres no point in lieing on here if i know i sometimes eat crap i might aswell tell the truth rather than lie then in the future i can look back and see all the mistakes i made,

just got back from gym did shoulders and biceps then did 25 mins on bike on fat burning programme, the weather is too nice to type everything i did so wont bother what i will say is it was a good workout and iam now down to 17st 10 from 19st so the weight is coming off nice and steady so hopefully this means im not loosing any muscle (i dont seem to be anyway) just hope i can stick to it untill i notice a big difference in myself as that will definatley spur me on to continue just hope it doesnt take too long as i know from the past i find it hard to stick to the diet, last time i tried i got down to 17st 8 from 18.5 st then i just stopped dieting and bulcked back up to 19st as i felt as though the diet wasnt working so i thought if i cant be ripped i might as well get as big as i can, but one of my mates who has just come out of the marines has spurred me on to try get ripped up again which is funny as he has just got a contract with a body guard company and they told him he needs to get bigger as he is already too big to be a "blender" but not quite big enough to be a noticable force.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

monday trained back and did cardio

assisted pullups 4 sets 12 reps

wide grip lat pulldowns 4 sets 15,15,12,12

bent over barbell rows 3 sets 12,12,12

close grip reverse pulldowns 3 sets 12,12,12

neutral grip wide pulldowns 3 sets 12,12,12

also did 4 sets of standing calf raises

then did 30 mins interval training on bike


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

tuesday did chest

incline barbell press 4 sets 12,12,10,8 then did drop set dropped weight 3 times

pec dec 4 sets 15,15,12,12

decline dumbell press 3 sets 12,12,12 then drop set

high cable flyes 4 sets 15,15,12,12

then did 15 mins interval training on rowing machine


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

wednesday did 20 mins interval training on ski machine plus went for a 1hr walk first thing in morning on empty stomache

i think i have hit a sticking point now i have been dieting for 6 weeks so iam have changed my evening cardio from a 30-40 min session to a shorter high intense session but still doing my walking in morning on empty stomache so i will see how the change goes.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got back from gym trained legs and did cardio

leg extensions 4 sets 15,12,12,12

squat 4 sets 15,12,10,10 then did drop set dropped weight 3 times

leg press 4 sets 12,12,12,12

seated leg curls 4 sets 12,12,1210

seated calf raises 4 sets 15,12,12,10

then i did max-ot cardio which was 16 mins at high intensity interval training on recumbant bike


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

didnt feel like i trained well this week but after looking back at what ive done i have had a good week i have trained my full body and got in 6 cardio sessions too since last sunday no training today but will hit the gym tomorrow probably do shoulders biceps and my cardio


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

trained shoulders yesterday was a good work out my shoulders are actually still aching a bit today which is unusual for me, i have noticed now i have lost a bit of weigh and fat i get pumped much easier and faster and i can tell more, after shoulders i did 16 mins hiit training and it was hard, not sure how training will be this week as i seem to have a chest infection.


----------



## ghd314 (May 27, 2008)

So that's you 1 month in then - bet the time has flown in. Keep the gym and cardio going, you'll get the results you want if you put the effort in.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes its going well so far its starting to get hard now i have lost over a stone so far and am loosing between 1-2 lbs a week so i hope im not loosing any muscle with that my chest seems a bit smaller but thats probably because a layer of fat has gone, i think most of my fat has come off my back and a**e so far but am seeing slight improvements everywhere so its keeping me going im 17st 9 lbs now from 19st


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

my chest infection got worse as week went on so havnt got any training done this week and havnt been eating well either but here are a few pics of me today




























will probably get back to gym this weekend


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just for comparison this is me on 16th may










and today


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

good upper chest!

lift heavy and i think you are gonna cut nicely!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i was a bit worried i would loose a lot of size of chest but think it is actually looking alot better just hope i can keep it up,

just managed to do 30 mins cardio at home on a stepper very low intensity as i didnt want to get out of breath because of the chest infection but i worked up a good sweat and feel good for doing it,


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

managed to get to gym today and did a nice heavy chest workout my brother came with me so managed to push my self managed to use 50kg dumbells on incline press and got 8 reps out then another 6 reps after a minuite rest which i think is quite good to say i have been crap this week been ill and not hardly eaten anything, didnt bother with any cardio as my chest is still a bit bad. iam decorating my spare bedroom this week so i think within the next coup[le of weeks iam going to start training at home, its just legs and back (well the exercises for width) that might be hard to do ar home so i might just go to gym once a week to do them together and train rest of body at home as i have got plenty of weight a incline/flat bench and a decline bench i think i have got 3 sets of dumbells so hopefully should work out.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

monday did 40 mins on stepper worked up a good sweat

today went for an hour walk before breakfast then tonight did 40 mins on stepper

wont be going to gym this week so will probably just do a full cardio week.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

wednesday went for an hour walk before breakfast and did 40 mins on stepper at home before bed.

today managed to get to gym did a heavy high intense training session on shoulders and biceps.

did 2 warm up sets of dumbell press

then did 1 set of dumbell press with 45kg dumbells did 8 reps then did 1 more set and did 4 reps then 2 assisted reps then 2 negative reps

then did side laterals seated

1 warm up set then 1 working set 10 reps 2 assisted reps and 5 negative reps

cable front raises

1st set 10 reps

second set 8 reps then 4 assisted reps

biceps

preacher curls 2 warm up sets then 1 working set with negatives

barbell curls 8 reps dropped weigh 6 reps and 4 half reps

and that was it, felt good got a good pump and am aching now.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

havnt managed to do much training past couple of weeks but i have just looked in the mirror and iam well happy i can see slight seperation in my quads now (not a great deal and wont be noticable to others) but i can see it and also can see a slight bit of seperation in my right delts (not my left for some reason) so iam well happy, looks like things are going the right way. just need to keep it up now.

i was the first person in my family to get big, now i hope to be the first to get ripped (sibbling rivalry is always good)


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i have done 1hr 20 mins on stepper tonight split into 2 sessions

think this is the longest i have dieted before and so far have enjoyed it so hopefully will beable to stick to it for another 14 weeks to hopefully get down to 10%bf


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

keep at it buddy!

chisel away!!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate i think i will be keeping to this one

went for an hour walk before breakfast this morning this evening just done a full body workout did it on my total gym just to keep the muscles working as i cant get to gym till weekend not that good but better than nothing.(got a nice pump though)


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just did little bits this week but managed to get back to gym saturady and did back

assisted chin ups 4 sets 12 reps

wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 12,12,10,8

machine rows 4 sets 12,10,10,8

close grip pulldowns 2 sets 12,8

deadlifts 4 sets 12,10,7,10

rear delts on machine 3 sets 12,10,8

dumbell shrugs 4 sets 15,12,12,10

today went to gym and did shoulders

warmed up with some laterals and rotar cuff warm ups

then

seated dumbell press 4 sets 15,12,8,7

seated behind the neck barbell press 4 sets 12,12,10,8

then did triceps

pulldowns 4 sets 12,12,10,8

close grip bench press 4 sets 12,10,8,8

overhead tricep extensions 4 sets 12,10,10,10

and thats all will be going to gym now probably 5 times a week as i now have a training partner who is as serious as me (my older brother) so we should beable to push each other.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

havnt updated for a while things are going ok, slow but definate progress, here is a quick pic of my abs (if you would call them that) still not that good but a massive improvement on what they used to be like, for some reason i seem to be holding on to the fat on sides the most but i suppose it will go if i stick at it










not sure on weight but i must be 17st or a little less now down from 19 st, been dieting for about 15 weeks now and iam just starting to up my cardio as progress has slowed, but im going to carry on till i get to where i want.


----------



## jfulbro1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice one mate, your definitely sliming down. Getting some definition in your abs. Nice work!!!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate, the diet and cardio are definatley working its slow progress but its working


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awsome mate looks like all the hard work is paying off!

Well done


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

it will be good to see how much muscle i have actually managed to put on in my years of training i was 19st at about 25%bf but am now 17st at about 15-16% not too bad to say im not assisted.

i have been tempted to use stuff in the past but dont know enough about gear and dont believe it should be used untill you have reached your full potential natrually (which i havnt) so hopefully i will be good enough to compete in a tested comp next year.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like your well on your way to compete mate

i want to step on stadge one day but need to do alot of bulking first lol


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

right just a quick update i just took a pic of myself and was very pleased, iam about the same as in the last pic which to me is good as i have been to the gym once in the past 3 weeks i have still been eating ok, but not really that good at weekends (takewaways and even beer a few times)

i feel a bit down as i havnt been to the gym (not that i didnt want to just havnt had chance as the wife has been working lates and have to stay at home with daughter) will hopefully get to gym this weekend and do a marathon session to make it up.

any way here is the pic










need to get my **** in gear now, according to my callipers iam at about 15% bf now


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

right these are my first full body shots just taken them,

dont think i look too bad to say i havnt trained for nearly 3 weeks and diet hasnt been the best



















how do you like my bedroom?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good progress mate, keep it up.

The pink bedroom would raise a few eyebrows though haha.

Give that mirror a clean aswell :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wowo, Mate looking really good

keep it up!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good leg development, man!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers guys

legs have always been naturally big (down to genes) but have only just started to look better, with the fat loss, so i can now sort of see how they have developed and what muscle i have on them.

i think side delts are a big weak point for me.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

started back at gym yesterday after nearly 4 weeks off, and it feels good.

trained chest and biceps yesterday and just come back from gym and trained shoulders and triceps.

will go tomorrow too and train back.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well here is the first pic i have ever taken of my back thought id put it up just for future referance (for when i look alot better) and can laugh at myself


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well took another pic today progress has really slowed now, think iam going to up the cardio this week but also im going to do a week of higher carbs (as im getting really bored now) so hopefully will boost my metabolism again.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You've done a great job so far to bring your chest up, man. Your arms are looking a lot better too. Keep it up, man. If you hit a plateau, switch things around but keep at it with relentless intensity.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers, i havnt started the cardio yet at full intensity so i will beable to up that now and hopefully will start showing more improvements, i dont thionk i look as good in the pics as in real life but you can still see the change, still improving all be it slowly but i will get there. after watching the mr olympia last night i have now got a bit more inspiration to carry on. (even though i will never be like them)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate your chest is looking thick in that pic:thumb:

i know wat you mean about the olimpia motivates me as well just makes me want to chew down some steak:laugh:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

right this week i have done a bit of a carb cycling week,up until now i have been keeping carbs to a miniumum through the week and having more at weekends but progress has slowed so thought i would change things around.

this is how my week has been so far

Monday medium day

carbs-140.5g fat-77.4g protein-160.8g

Tuesday low day

carbs-58g fat-58g protein-145.6g

wednesday high day

carbs-283.3g fat-84.5g protein-186.7g

thursday low day

carbs-44g fat-74g protein-167.8g

this is what i have through the day it does not include post and pre-workout meals

my fats have mainly been coming from nuts and eggs.

i trained back tonight and after i checked my progress in the mirror and it must be because i had a high carb day yesterday i look the best i have ever looked, i actually kind of resembled a body builder not just an average gym goer, iam well pleased.

i think i will stick to this carb cycling for a bit and see what happens.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i weighed my self today and my weight has gone from 266 pounds to 229 pounds it has taken me 5 months to get to this, but iam looking the best i have ever looked, but still got a long way to go before iam where i want to be, i will probably end up cutting up untill christmas then will do a clean bulk for 5-6 months and cut again for 4 months and hope to compete.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

That's a damned good job, to lose so much, man. Good on you! Keep it up!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers pal.

i bought some protein powder this weekend i havnt had any for about 6 months now, so i will see what difference that and the carb cycling does to me, today was a high day and am going to train chest and shoulders tonight followed by 30 mins cardio.

then hopefully get up early enough in morning to do an hour fasted cardio (medium paced walking).

i went to the ukbff north east yesterday and it has spurred me on even more to get ripped up.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well took another pic yesterday of the six pack in progress and must say its coming along now (slowly but surely)










ive upped the cardio a little bit now and am getting an exercise bike at weekend to make it easier for me so will be able to up it even more, im still not doing too much so still have a lot more to give before i reach my limit.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just a couple more full body shots of me today, been a high carb today so a bit bloated


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i dont look to have made any improvements in the past 2 weeks so i will have to really buckle down now and hit the cardio hard, should be getting the exercise bike either today or tomorrow so that will help alot, iam thinking about getting some fat burners now too just to hbelp a little.

bit dissapointed now.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i have upped the cardio now, i have my exercise bike so iam going to do some cardio 7 days a week now,

i did 45 mins steady pace and 20 mins hiit yesterday

today i did an hour steady pace on empty stomach on waking and have done 45 mins steady pace and 20 mins hiit tonight and just gopt back from a 20 min walk.

i did get some protein but iam going to cut right back on it now, since i got it io havnt lost any weight at all, personally i think all the articles and stuff saying you need 1.5g per pound of bodyweight is total bollocks i have no way near that and was loosing fat nice and steady but not loosing any muscle but since i upped my protein intake i have lost nothing,

i have been the same weight now and looked the same for 3 weeks and am starting to get ****ed off now.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

3 weeks isn't long enough to judge anything, man. You have to give it atleast 6 to get a fair assessment.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks as thoigh its going pretty well mate so stick to it ans im sure you wll get what you want.

Quads look pretty good and have a really good solid base.

Keep going mate!!!! :thumb:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers guys, iam seeing slight improvements now but progress is very slow now, i have noticed i react to carbs a lot i did a couple of weeks of carb cycling and didnt loose any weight or fat, so i stopped and have gone back to low carbs monday to friday then medium cards at weekend and it seems this works alot better for me,

anyway here are some more progress pics i havnt lifted a single weight for 2 weeks now just been doing cardio (but not too much)


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i havnt updated for a while so here is a new pic taken today, even though iam dieting my legs seem to have grown quite a bit


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

fair play mate, uve made great gains :] keep pumping


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

thought id give a little update on things, i stopped my diet now and have changed things around a bit now, i did go from 19st and 24%bf to 16st and about 13-14%bf. for the past 3 weeks i have started to train for strength doing low reps and heavy weight.

iam now back up to 17 st and still at about 13-14%bf (still same measurement on skin fold callipers) so iam happy with progress, but im not really concentrating on muscle gains at moment just trying to get as strong as possible.

iam just concentrating on squat, deadlift, bench press and shoulder press at moment, i have also made a log press like what they use in strongman events. what iam basically doing is training like a mix of power lifting and strongman just to see how strong i can get while staying athletic.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

legs looking very good mate.

Keep working hard!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well just an update, i havnt beem in a gym for 5 months now, i have been just doing thai boxing once a week and thats it,

i havnt been sticking to a diet at all just been eating what normal people eat,

i broke my foot this week though and it will be a while before i can go back to thai boxing so i might be starting to go back to the gym soon just to keep things ticking over just light weights and high reps and plenty of cardio work but ive got another 3 weeks before i can even put any weight on my foot so will see what happens

any way this is me after 5 months off










not too bad iam sitting at about 17 and half stone now and this must be my natural weight what i would stay at without any proper diet or training, i would like to get down to 15 and half stone purely for my thai boxing but with a long lay off might just get back into weight training and things could change.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

still not able to do any proper work outs yet as my feet are still giving me allot of trouble, iam managing to do a bit of cardio now though but just on the exercise bike as i cant even walk for more than 10 mins without my feet hurting me, i cant wait for them to heal as i can start my serious training again which will probably be mostly cardio to begin with just to try get some weight off.

even though iam not eating much at all i dont seem to be loosing any muscle which iam happy with just need to shift all the fat covering it up.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

finally going to start going to the gym again today, a new one has opened near me and its only £20 a month so going to go today for a free session and see if its any good. my brother is going to join too so might finally have a training partner.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking very good mate, legs are looking very good!

You look alot leaner


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers colt24, i was pleased with my progress but since i broke my foot has gone down hill, but iam back at the gym now i went on thursday and trained chest and then on saturday and did shoulders and iam very sore now (which i have missed) i found a new gym and it is brilliant, no joining fee and its either £7 a week or £25 for the month, and its a very hardcore old school gym too (at the moment) it is getting totally gutted next month and having all new floors and equipment shipped in from america so dont know what it will be like then, one thing which i like is they are going to be very strict with people putting the weights away, they have a camera recording and the people who dont put them away will be banned, which i love and think it is a brilliant idea, iam going to try strip down again but iam going to take my time, ive still got a broken foot so wont beable to do any high intensity cardio or leg work, but iam going to hit the weight very hard and keep my diet reasonably clean, i will post some new pics up in a few weeks just to compare. also my brother is supposed to be joining too so will beable to push my self more in the gym (go heavier as i will have a spotter).

the thai boxing will be on hold now for quite a few months as my foot wont beable to take kicking people in the head for a while.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well ive been back training now for a couple of weeks and its going well, it feels so good to be back in the gym, im now going to take it serious and start my diet again, most of my meals from now through the day are going to be fish, with green beans and sweet corn, i will stick at this for a few weeks then take some pics to see any progress, but iam determined to get ripped now.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym this morning and trained shoulders and triceps then did 30 mins cardio on the bike,

im quite enjoying the cardio this time as i have converted a load of training dvds to play on my ipod and psp, so far i have watched ronnie coleman invincible (which is crap) and chris cormier the real deal, and currently watching silvo samuel the next big thing which so far is quite good, im going to start doing 30 mins fasted cardio every morning then do 30 mins after weights too, and my diet will be alot better this time round (hopefully i can stick to it) so hopefully should make some good improvements.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

ive been back to the gym for 3 weeks now (havnt been this week as the gym is closed getting a total refurb) i will be going back tomorrow and will be starting to work really hard now, past 3 weeks have just been to get back into it, i have got my diet spot on (for me) which is better than its been before, and iam going to keep at the cardio as iam finding it much easier this time.

any way this is a pic of me after a weeks no training just to show where iam at now










my goal is to get down to at least 10% bf then i will do a very very clean bulk and see where that gets me, and if i think i am able and or got the bottle maybe compete at about this time next year.

oh yes and iam at about 18 stone now (252 pounds, 114kg)


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cant wait to get back in the gym tomorrow, all brand new machines and weights, ive had a cheat weekend and it will be my last, today i have had 2 rolo doughnuts and a full tub of ben and jerrys phish food, (apart from that have been good) so tomorrow it starts to get serious i need to be strict iam more determined than ever to strip away all my fat.

i think that once iam down to a good bf level i am going to give pro-hormones ago, and iam going to use Havoc/Epistane (2a-3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-17b-ol) after reading up and looking at the sticky in the pro-hormones section seen the best option for someone starting like me.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well just an update i started to take my training a bit more serious now im back into the swing of things, still dieting ive been having mostly egg whites, fish and green beans through the day and chicken, beef for my evening meal before training, then egg whites again before bed, the green beans are getting very boring now so im going to change to broccoli and fish, i have a day through the week where i have rice as well and weekends is normally i eat what ever i want. i havnt done much cardio the past couple of weeks as its been getting a bit boring, so iam going to change things a bit next week and do a different form of cardio, i think i will now try get serious about it now and try not have as many cheat meals and get more cardio done,

any way here are a couple of pics of me this morning



















im at about 112kg - 246-247 puonds at moment but im not really bothered about weight this time just how i look.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well training is still going well. think it will be a bad week for training though as my wife is working lates all week and im off for my new tattoo in about 30 mins, (i booked it over 5 months ago) it finally gets started today and will hopefully be done for christmas, just depends how big i decide to go, i will post some pics up of todays work when i get back,

as for my training i seem to be getting bigger leaner and stronger so iam very happy, im still no where near what i want to be but at least things are going the right way.


----------

